# Double Duty Reel



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Rigging up a rod/reel combo for venice tuna fishing as I'll be making a few trips that way this year. Looking at either the SaraGosa 20k, or, the Cabo 100. It will be hanging from an OTI snyper(7'6") for tuna in venice and a heavy jigging rod when home in sabine for AJs and possibly grouper.
What are your thoughts on the two? What size and brand braid would you all suggest? I was leaning towards 80lb.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I have a Saragosa 20000 that I tried jigging with last year and it was pretty brutal. It's just too dang heavy to jig with for very long. It can definitely be done, but at a price. I put it on an OTI popping rod and it feels like it will be a better match. I'm looking at either Cabo 80 or 100 for the jigging rod now. I'm still waiting on some more details about the 100 to determine how much more it weighs than the 80 and if the extra weight can be dealt with. 

I recommend 80 pound braid for a 20K or Cabo 100 since they can still hold quite of bit of line, even that heavy. I like Diamond Braid. It's been good to me so far.

*update - I just did some checking and the Cabo 100 is listed as 32.6 oz. This should be pretty accurate because Alan Hawk found the Cabo 80 to be listed correctly. For comparison, a Spheros 20K was found to weigh 33 oz. It's listed as weighing 28 oz., but actual weight on a scale was 5 oz. heavier. The 'Gosa 20K is listed as a weight of 29 oz. This could put it as high as 34 oz. The Cabo 80 is 25 oz., so I'm probably going to get it as my jigging reel. Being almost 10 oz. lighter (probably more than that since it will hold less line, too) will be huge when I'm jigging all night long. May not be as crucial in Venice. Out of the two you mentioned, I'd go with the Cabo 100 for the lighter reel and higher drag. I'd still like to see a review of it, though. Alan Hawk should hopefully have his up within the next couple weeks.


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

The 10k Saragosa will handle 99.9% of anything you'll be targeting in the GoM. I believe it'll take the 16k JM spool if you're worried about capacity. Those huge framed reels just aren't necessary for most of our fish here

Cabo 60 if you go the Quantum route


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Same as crappie j/k.


----------

